# Gibraltar - work for a short period



## faf (Jan 25, 2013)

Dears,
i'm an italian guy. I'm graduated (bechelor). now i'm studying for a master in business administration.
my english is not very well.
At the end of february i will finish all my exams for the master. i'm thinking to go in an english country to improve my english and work as a weiter (for example).
I can live in the english country from march until october. I need only the time for complete the master in june (for example 10 days).

now "i'm choosing" the country for this period.

I don't want leave the europe so the choices maybe are: ireland, united kingdom and malta. another place is gibraltar, i know that is part of UK but it is in spain!

so, i have done a short list of pros and cons. Ireland could be the better choice for the cost of life but I have read that the crisis has reduced the request of work in Dublin and it is not easy find a job without a perfect english.

the second choice maybe could be gibraltar. i'm here to ask you some question about this country. i think that it can be a good choice because I know some Spanish (low level), maybe is not expensive like london if for example i live on the border and the weather is better then england!
i try to do some question.

Is gibraltar real english? i need improve english, if people speak only spanish is not good for me!
is it easy to find job like waiter?
what do you think about my reasoning?

thank you!


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Hello faf.

Most people in Gibraltar speak English (not Spanish) at work - especially in the hospitality trade. Gibraltarians speak English with a slight accent but this won't be a problem.


----------



## wiggytheone (Dec 3, 2012)

jimenato said:


> Hello faf.
> 
> Most people in Gibraltar speak English (not Spanish) at work - especially in the hospitality trade. Gibraltarians speak English with a slight accent but this won't be a problem.




Whilst its true most Gibraltarians speak English with a slight accent, times are changing in Gib, as they are currently employing a lot of Spanish people who work in the hospitality trade, and a lot of these workers struggle with English (cheaper labour). Banks and high street shops are different, as they are mainly run by the Gibbo's, We had where I worked an Italian lady who did the cleaning, apart from me everybody else on the shop floor as it were spoke Spanish and nothing but. I refuse to speak Spanish to anybody from Gibraltar, when I visit which is rare.


----------



## wiggytheone (Dec 3, 2012)

faf said:


> Dears,
> i'm an italian guy. I'm graduated (bechelor). now i'm studying for a master in business administration.
> my english is not very well.
> At the end of february i will finish all my exams for the master. i'm thinking to go in an english country to improve my english and work as a weiter (for example).
> ...


Welcome to the forum, Gibraltar is not in Spain as it were it is on an isthmus (or used to be) at the southern tip of Spain. To live in Gibraltar can be very expensive, especially utility bills etc. As you speak Italian and obviously can converse in English you may be able to get some casual work in Gibraltar, but in this present climate it might prove difficult, and although they do speak English in Gibraltar, you will definitely pick up bad habits which is not good if you are trying to improve. Probably the sensible thing to do is visit Gibraltar and see for yourself if you can 

Bienvenido al foro, Gibraltar no está en España por así decirlo, es en un istmo (o solía ser) en el extremo sur de España. Vivir en Gibraltar puede ser muy costoso, especialmente facturas de servicios públicos, etc Cuando usted habla italiano y, obviamente, puede conversar en Inglés puede ser capaz de conseguir algún trabajo ocasional en Gibraltar, pero en este clima actual podría resultar difícil, y aunque lo hacen hablar Inglés en Gibraltar, que sin duda coger malos hábitos que no es bueno si usted está tratando de mejorar. Probablemente lo más sensato que hacer es visitar Gibraltar y ver por ti mismo si puedes lo siento por mi espanol


----------

